# He's here Alexander Harry Preston



## tracyp (Sep 25, 2011)

Well at last our little miracle is here. I was planned to have a section on Monday 12/9/11 but Alexander decided to set off himself feet first, as I went In to labour on 11/9/11 lucky I was already in hospital. I had a section at 10.03pm Alexander was born 6lb 6oz. We came home on the 19/9 as he had to go to neonatal as he had low blood sugars and low temperature, then got jaundice as was not feeding well. Now he is home all is well.
Update tomorrow as midwife coming.


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2011)

Tracy a huge congratulations to you and all,welcome in the world little Alexander Harry,may you have many happy occasions with him hun xxx hope tomorrows goes ok with the midwifes visit


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Many, many congratulations Tracy and welcome to the world Alexander!


----------



## GodivaGirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Monkey (Sep 25, 2011)

Many congratulations, and welcome, Alexander.


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations tracy!!  xx


----------



## KateR (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome Alexander.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 25, 2011)

tracyp said:


> Well at last our little miracle is here. I was planned to have a section on Monday 12/9/11 but Alexander decided to set off himself feet first, as I went In to labour on 11/9/11 lucky I was already in hospital. I had a section at 10.03pm Alexander was born 6lb 6oz. We came home on the 19/9 as he had to go to neonatal as he had low blood sugars and low temperature, then got jaundice as was not feeding well. Now he is home all is well.
> Update tomorrow as midwife coming.




Congratulations, that's wonderful news that your precious little baby has arrived safe and sound. Make sure you get plenty of rest now and enjoy every precious minute Sheena


----------



## margie (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations - hope you and baby are doing well.


----------



## rachelha (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations, he was definitely keen to meet his Mum.  Hope the midwife appointment goes well.


----------



## beckyp (Sep 26, 2011)

tracyp said:


> Well at last our little miracle is here. I was planned to have a section on Monday 12/9/11 but Alexander decided to set off himself feet first, as I went In to labour on 11/9/11 lucky I was already in hospital. I had a section at 10.03pm Alexander was born 6lb 6oz. We came home on the 19/9 as he had to go to neonatal as he had low blood sugars and low temperature, then got jaundice as was not feeding well. Now he is home all is well.
> Update tomorrow as midwife coming.



Many congratulations to you all and welcome to the world Alexander!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 26, 2011)

Many congratulations! Hope you & baby are both doing well - easy for me to say but do try & rest when you can & don't over do it...look after yourself! 

Twitchy xx


----------



## pinkemz (Sep 26, 2011)

huge congrats to you and the family xxx


----------



## newbs (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations!  Similar happened to me when in hospital having my 1st daughter, went into labour the night before I was due to be induced, so much better when it happens naturally.  Love the name Alexander too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations 

What a lovely name you have given him.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations Tracy x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 27, 2011)

WELL DONE!!! Congratulations!

Enjoy your little bundle!!!


----------

